# Pachmayr Grips for Rock Island?



## R.Beezy (Feb 2, 2011)

Okay I may have a noob question... Anybody know where I can get Pachmayr grips for my Rock Island that has Ambi-Safety? I think I saw it somewhere before, but now I can't find it. Help please...


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Brownells usually caries them but I don't have their current catalog,try their website.First try Pachmayer's website (in their dealer/vendor list) or a Goole search,that way you can shop around for competitive pricing and shipping.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I like the kind that comes on the Springfield MC Operator - They make a few different variations of that style of grip.

I liked them so much on an MC Operator I prev had that I bought these kind of grips for a Custom Shop Springer and an Ed Brown...

See the pic below - and they came already cut for an ambi safety when I bought them:


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

R.Beezy said:


> Okay I may have a noob question... Anybody know where I can get Pachmayr grips for my Rock Island that has Ambi-Safety? I think I saw it somewhere before, but now I can't find it. Help please...


What kind of ambi safety? Is this a RIA that came with an ambi safety or something that was added later?


----------



## R.Beezy (Feb 2, 2011)

VAMarine said:


> What kind of ambi safety? Is this a RIA that came with an ambi safety or something that was added later?


I have the Ria Tactical that comes with the ambi-safety


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

R.Beezy said:


> I have the Ria Tactical that comes with the ambi-safety


Ok, if its the safety that I've seen on most every RIA Tac, that safety should not need to be cut in the traditional sense regarding ambi. safeties. If you look at the picture Shipwreck posted, you can see a little arm from the safety going under the right side grip panel, your gun shouldn't have that. Your safety is held in place by an elongated pin with a notch.

The only area of concern should be the top edge of the right side grip panel. You will want to make sure there is enough clearance for the safety to be fully disengaged and not obstructed by the grip panel.


----------

